# pimp NX1600 Digital guages in 200sx



## clean_B14 (Feb 20, 2007)

i have been itchin to get this bad boy put in.... and now its DONE!!!!! all in all, it took me like 12 hours worth of workin on them to get them wired right. but its worth it.... check it out:
*BEFORE:*








*cluster*








*crazy wiring*









































*^^thats hot!!!*


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

real nice, any problems u ran into during the install ? im looking to get gauges as well....


----------



## clean_B14 (Feb 20, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> real nice, any problems u ran into during the install ? im looking to get gauges as well....


yea im trying to figure out why the temp gauge isnt working, i think i know why but i just have to figure out where the wires go... and also im waiting for a junkyard around here to get a 95-99 automatic sentra or 200sx so that i can take the VSS(vehicle speed sensor) off of it. right now its reading about half of the actual speed since i have the VSS from my manual 200sx still in it. other than that its good... install should be the same for you since you have a 1997 sentra...


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

awsome, as soon as i get the $$ that will be my next proj. test 'em out for a while and tell me if you have any trouble with them in the long run ! Thanks !


----------



## kallen (Jan 30, 2007)

I believe the old Buicks or Oldsmobiles (not sure which company had them) have the same digital gauges. very rare. But yes it looks good.


----------

